

Old Uber source code on NPM - virtualdom

Follow these steps:<p>wget http:&#x2F;&#x2F;registry.npmjs.org&#x2F;uglify-js&#x2F;-&#x2F;uglify-js-1.2.5.tgz<p>tar -xzf uglify-js-1.2.5.tgz<p>vim +15650 package&#x2F;tmp&#x2F;app.js -c &#x27;normal zt&#x27;<p>I stumbled across this when my IDE decided to include node_modules in its search path. It&#x27;s just javascript and also pretty old (circa 2012), so I doubt Uber cares that it&#x27;s public, but it&#x27;s interesting (and somewhat ironic) to see the non-uglified source. Any ideas how it got there?
======
willstrimling
This isn't Uber source code. This is a project they sent potential hires home
with to complete. I have a copy of this locally from when I completed this
assignment.

Source: I interned there during the summer of 2012

------
tkone
someone did an `npm publish` without having either `private: true` or a
separate private registry config set in the package.json.

You CAN unpublish it's sort of not easy since replication.

